# worth anything?



## dyzionyc (Mar 4, 2011)

again just wandering if anyone worked with these.
cheershttp://cgi.ebay.com/3-3-lbs-Xeon-CP...ultDomain_0&hash=item4aa928d4d9#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 4, 2011)

Those are over priced like the other chips you were asking about. Ebay is not really the place to find the deals for processing material. But rarely you might find a deal.


----------



## dyzionyc (Mar 4, 2011)

i would like a rough gold estimate on these xeon processors, if anyone would be kind enough to give me a low end figure on gold content. i got them for 70$ including shipping to spain, and thats only like 50 euros, i couldnt help myself i just need something to do some tests and get my head around this process. much help appreciated. im going to the market (flea market) and i will try to find old scrap, like anything with fingers, and teeth pci agp, processors, motherboards, right? what other things should i look out for ?

thakns guys


----------



## stihl88 (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't bother at the flea market, you will pay more for the item than what you can recover in gold. unless of course someone just happens to have a box full of ceramic gold processors for $10 then i would buy that of course but it's not typical of flea markets to have scrap items for cheap.

Also, those fiber CPU's you bought might only yield $5-$10 worth of gold...


----------



## dyzionyc (Mar 4, 2011)

so you are saying that in that pile of chips (52) no more than 0.2g of gold?

thanks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 4, 2011)

dyzionyc said:


> so you are saying that in that pile of chips (52) no more than 0.2g of gold?
> 
> thanks



Yea, I wasn't going to break your heart that way but the harm has been done now. :x Sorry


----------



## dyzionyc (Mar 5, 2011)

again thats news to me since im the newbee of all newbees, sweet, so wich cpus should i look out for? cheers got some amd ceramics, 

thanks lol
damn i could of bought so much junk for 50 euros lol
anyways cheers.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 5, 2011)

If you want to make profit you have to sell on ebay. Do not buy as most of scrap is way overpriced. There was good time on ebay with cheaper scrap or karat gold mainly when sold in bigger lots but that was minimum 3-4 years ago. Not anymore.


----------

